# A migração das libélulas



## StormRic (22 Out 2014 às 15:39)

Interessante artigo que explica as recentes vagas de libélulas neste episódio de calor tardio de Outubro:

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...em-para-o-norte-a-boleia-do-bom-tempo-1673666


----------

